# London Hampton Court Palace



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline wants to go to Hampton Court Palace this month for a birthday treat.


We will be going down Wednesday and coming back Sunday, what is the best site to stay on for this, any recommendations?


We have a Murvi 5.59 metres ling, is transport good into London from any sites. She has phoned the LEZ office and we have clearance to go into the zone although if transport is good we would prefer the tube so we can have both a drink/nice meal.


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest Chertsy camp site.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Cabby.


I have just googled it and we are only in the CC club, I should have said in my post.


Paul.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are interested the London Bus route 461 goes from Chertsey to Hampton Court. It takes about an hour.
You could use the train which involves changes i.e. Chertsey to Weybridge, change to Surbiton, change to Hampton Court. takes 45 minutes and costs £13 anytime day return.

http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/461.htm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

coppo said:


> Thanks Cabby.
> 
> I have just googled it and we are only in the CC club, I should have said in my post.
> 
> Paul.


They take non members [at an extra cost of course.]

The CC club site at Wyatts Covert Denham is open all year. You can get a bus from outside the site to Uxbridge and then buses 222 and 111. May be an interesting journey!! http://www.rome2rio.com/s/Uxbridge-England/Hampton-Court-Palace


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why don't you give them a ring and ask how much for a non member. You may be surprised. but do let us know what they say.

cabby


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Apps Court Farm

http://www.appscourtfarm.com/camping/

Only about 15 minutes from Hampton Court by car. There's a large car park at Hampton Court Green where coaches and mini buses park.Might be worth thinking of a cab each way, I wouldn't have thought it would be that expensive. Maybe Apps Court could advise and there's a cab office at Hampton Court station coming back. It's where a lot of the Flower show visitors stay since there's a Park 'n Ride bus service during the flower show, If you've bikes it's an easy traffic free ride out the back of Apps Court onto the tow path.

Have fun

Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was just about to post the same Malcolm.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...IdJQfDJp6ms0FrLWBQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've just tried to cut and paste from the palace website but it won't let me paste! Go to the 'getting here' section of the place website, and it specifically mentions motorhomes and confirms they should park on the green. £1.50 an hour though.

Malcolm

*By motor home/camper van*

Visitors with motor homes or camper vans should park on Hampton Court Green where the parking bays are larger and there is no width restriction at the exit. Bays in the palace car park are big enough for a standard car only. Vehicles towing caravans should also park on Hampton Court Green. All items are left at the owner's risk.

Parking is £1.50 per hour at Hampton Court Green. Motor homes cannot be accommodated in the car park next to Hampton Court railway station.
- See more at: http://www.hrp.org.uk/HamptonCourtPalace/planyourvisit/gettingthere#sthash.3evMjQus.dpuf


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Visited a few years ago in the MH.
Drove in to the main car park and all hell broke loose!!!!
The officials were pleasant but rather numerous.
Was redirected to the other car park along the road....it was tight but OK.


PS. The other car park was only a few hundred yards away.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's not the flower show and no big event, parking should not be a problem within walking distance either side of the river.
But Apse Farm is the nearest camping spot o overnight.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just for info... We stayed at Chertsey in the summer, taking a taxi to Weybridge station and train to Waterloo station. Cheapest and quickest train route.

We chose it (with son and grand-daughter) as it was a quick taxi ride to Heathrow. Have also stayed at Denham in the past for the same reason. CC Denham is nearer Heathrow but was booked up on some of the critical dates , hence the C&CC second choice.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> Apps Court Farm
> 
> http://www.appscourtfarm.com/camping/
> 
> ...


Thanks Malcolm, will check that one out for sure.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are just setting off for Hampton Court.


About 300 mile journey but off work until Monday.


Caroline booked a CC site not too far away, Wyatts Covert or summat.


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it is covert will you be able to find it, a review will be nice.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hampton Court and Westminster Abbey were great, steeped in history. Great trip.


Wyatts Covert CC was a decent site and 27 miles from Hampton Court Palace, very small though. Nice dog walking in the woods directly next door. An aerodrome is directly adjacent so a lot of noise which some will find annoying especially in the warmer months when you are sitting outside. Only 2 showers in the gents washroom was crap too, I went over and they were both taken with another guy waiting. Had one in the MH instead.


Crystal Palace CC was the second site we visited as we thought it was easier to get to Westminster and central London. This was a much bigger site. more showers in the gents too. The sire is very busy with English, German and French motorhomes aplenty.


The site is a bit worn and scruffy and I could smell the drains as I walked around it. I saw 2 rats early Saturday morning as I was walking the dog, there were a few rat traps scattered around so not unexpected.


The bus into London was very handy, a short walk and it only cost £1.50. You had to have a Oyster card or the facility on your debit card to just scan as you got on, very good idea. A day oyster card was £5 so there is £2 credit left on Caroline's card as she didn't have the symbol on her card and you can only pay for 1 person with your card. Takes 47 minutes to get to Westminster from Crystal Palace, what a bargain for £1.50.


Great trip but not the best 2 CC sites by a longshot.


We prefer CL's but main sites were a must for London.


Paul.


----------

